# Looking for RP partner (NSFW RP)



## Kokko_skully (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi, I'm Kokko, I'm a just a horse who's looking for a good roleplay partner to roleplay with!

I can use my own scenario ideas, but if you have any you'd like to try I'm open to suggestions~

I have a small example of one of my favorite scenario~!

{Secret Friends}: A new kid moves into a small town and has to attend a new school with new people, one of these people is the most popular kid in High School, but strangely, the popular kid wants to be friends with you, possibly even more~ he claims to have another life that no one knows, but he keeps it a secret and hasn't told anyone.

{Robot Research}: In the middle of the snowy winter, after an intense snow, your character goes to rest by the park benches, but after you hear rustling in the bushes nearby, you discover a robot hiding in them. The robot claims to be on the run, and needing to find a new home; you take him home with you where you discover some naughty features to him~

I'm generally quick to respond in an rp, and I feel comfortable with any kind of character~

I mainly do NSFW roleplays with any kind of setting, and they're MxM most of the time, and I'm open the female characters~ I'm also open to most kinks!

I use Discord to rp, but I also use Kik to roleplay!

Discord: Kokko#0522


----------



## Trooperdawgg (Nov 14, 2018)

i will rp with


----------



## shadowangely (Feb 1, 2019)

are you interested in demon x anthro or just anthro x anthro ? and do you do m x m or m x f ?


----------

